# Speedlight isssues



## Chewbie (Jul 25, 2016)

I bought a cheapo speedlite amd flash to play around with but cant get it to work right. The flash is a TRiopo TR-988.
And the reciever amd trigger is a neewer FC16. 

When the flash is mounted to the camera, it fires nice and bright but when you use the flash mounted to the remote trigger, its not very bright at all. The manual it comes with doesnt help at all. Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 25, 2016)

I've never actually used the FC16 remote trigger myself, but it doesn't look like they support TTL mode.  As a result my guess is it's probably not transmitting the metering information from the camera too the flash, just triggering the flash.  

So my guess is you'll have to set the flash in manual mode and select the power of the output yourself.  Just a guess of course but I'm not seeing anything in the ads for the FC16 to indicate it supports TTL, and from the price tag my guess is it probably doesn't.


----------



## Chewbie (Jul 25, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> I've never actually used the FC16 remote trigger myself, but it doesn't look like they support TTL mode.  As a result my guess is it's probably not transmitting the metering information from the camera too the flash, just triggering the flash.
> 
> So my guess is you'll have to set the flash in manual mode and select the power of the output yourself.  Just a guess of course but I'm not seeing anything in the ads for the FC16 to indicate it supports TTL, and from the price tag my guess is it probably doesn't.


Got ya. Yeah as far as I know its a pretty dumb system which just gives a 'fire' signal. Thats a good thought though. Ill play around with the flash settings and see what I can figure out. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2016)

dencypriya said:


> Hi everyone i'm using a Nikon D3100 with a jessops speedlight, it is Nikon specific mount and when using it all my pictures taken are overexposed? (WHITE) the picture is very faint and washed out.......


Never heard of a Jessops speedlight.
It is set for TTL mode?   TTL mode is when the camera tells the flash how to set the flash for proper exposure.  What seems to be happening is the camera is checking for exposure but the flash is not receiving any TTL information to properly set itself and may be shooting at full power, thus overexposing everything.

You'll have to check your manual on your flash to determine if it supports TTL
Otherwise you'll have to set your flash exposure and then use exposure compensation or shoot in Manual to have the camera expose properly with the flash.


----------

